# Henery Doorly Zoo Omaha, Nebaraska



## Ariel (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi, I frequent the Henery Doorly Zoo here in Omaha, and every time I go I take tons of pics, well, I've never really had anywhere to post them. So I've gone through and picked out some good ones, and I'll keep updating this as I continue to go to one of my favorite places.  :} 

I've got quite a few pics to share already, I'll post what I have in categories. I doubt any future updates will be so organized.  Enjoy!!! 

Also I'm not any kind of super awesome photographer with a stunningly amazing and expensive camera, so the pics are pretty average, but I like them.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 7, 2009)

*Lets try this again...*

This is the third time I've started this post. The first time I was almost done I accidently closed my browser, the second time I was about half way through and my computer overheated and shut off. Lets try again!!!

Perhaps one of my favorite exhibits in the zoo is the Butterfly and insect pavillion.  The first room is an open free flight butterfly and moth exhibit with many brilliant and stunning specimens. These pictures will be from that room. I do not have IDs on all of the butterflies, the ones I do not have IDs on will be labled "???", if you know what they are please LET ME KNOW!!! I would love to know what they are and expland my knowladge. 

???






???






???












???






Owl Butterfly












???






???






Orangetip Butterfly






???






Paper Kite Butterfly












Banded Orange Heliconian






???






Atlas Moth (two of them are a dead and preserved male female pair)
























I think _Heliconius erato_ (couldn't find a common name)












Isabella’s Longwing












???






African Luna Moth






Zebra Swallowtail






Blue Morpho






Black swallowtail






Monarch Butterfly


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Insects*

After you pass through the open butterfly exhibit there is a room with cocoons, locusts, and honey bees, (I don't have many pics from that room) After that there is a room with tons of behind glass insects! They have (or had..) free roaming madagascar golden orb weavers. I haven't seen many lately, I don't know if they just don't have as many or if they're removing them...

Here are some pics of the insects: 

Blue death feigning beetle. (a personal favorite, cute little guys)






Katydid






Wasp






Dead leaf mantis






Some kind of beetle (not sure)






Orchid mantis






Violin mantis






Some kind of mantis






Honey Bees!






Another mantis


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Tarantulas*

Yes, they have a few tarantulas as well. Unfortunately I do NOT agree with some of their set ups, plus some of my favorites dissapeared. :8o They have tarantulas in the butterfly and insect pavillion, as well as the wild kingdom pavillion. I don't have pics of all of them.

This was labled as a singapore blue..I don't know how true that is...:? 






Mexican fireleg (_B. boehmei_)






This is a molt from their Usambara baboon (OBT) (_P. murinus_) they let me have that i later accidently stepped on...





But I must say...now that I have my own OBT, it just doesn't compare. (my girl is GORGEOUS, especially compared to that)

And the goliath birdeater (_T. blondi_)






(the "singapore blue", the mexican fireleg, and the birdeater have all dissapeared, along with A brazilian pink birdeated (_L. parahybana_), a stripe knee (_N. chromatus_ or _A. geniculata_), two mexican red-knees (B. smithi), and I think a few Antilles pinktoes (_A. versicolor_) from their communal setup have all dissapeared.  it saddens me)


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Snakes!*

So next are snakes. There are plenty of them, I won't have IDs on all of them, sorry, but I'll try.  There are snakes in several exhibits, Wild Kingdom pavillion, Lied jungle, Desert dome, and kingdom of the night.

Yellow anaconda






Taipan?






???






???






Boomslang






Rattlesnake






Indigo snake






Emerald Tree boa






Milksnake w/ blue poison dart frog






Tiger rat snake






???


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Lizards*

They have plenty of lizards as well, but I don't have a lot of photos. They have them in the lied jungle, wild pavillion, desert dome, and kingdom of the night. Oh, they also have a pair of iguanas on the lower levels of the butterfly and insect pavillion, you can see them through the window.

Basilisk (I think)






Some kind of monitor?






Gecko (I love this photo  )






another monitor?






And I know they arn't 'lizards' but since i don't have a lot of lizard photos I'm taking on the crocodilians.

Caimen






White alligator


----------



## DDaake (Oct 8, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Hi, I frequent the Henery Doorly Zoo here in Omaha, and every time I go I take tons of pics, well, I've never really had anywhere to post them. So I've gone through and picked out some good ones, and I'll keep updating this as I continue to go to one of my favorite places.  :}
> 
> I've got quite a few pics to share already, I'll post what I have in categories. I doubt any future updates will be so organized.  Enjoy!!!
> 
> Also I'm not any kind of super awesome photographer with a stunningly amazing and expensive camera, so the pics are pretty average, but I like them.


Awesome! I miss going there myself. I love the wild kindom pavilion and the rainforest and the desert dome. Is the white gator still there? Last time I was there a lady held her purse over the edge and the albo gator snapped at it. I couldn't beleive she'd done that but I think it scared her into her senses. Omahas zoo is the best I've seen by far. Their Aquarium is quite spectacular as well. They had amazingly colored Chinese Pheasants in the avery. Anyways, I'm glad you posted some pics. Thx D  MORE! PLEASE!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 8, 2009)

Good stuff, Ariel!  Love all the mantis shots.  Do you recall what they were feeding the death feigning beetle?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

DDaake said:


> Awesome! I miss going there myself. I love the wild kindom pavilion and the rainforest and the desert dome. Is the white gator still there? Last time I was there a lady held her purse over the edge and the albo gator snapped at it. I couldn't beleive she'd done that but I think it scared her into her senses. Omahas zoo is the best I've seen by far. Their Aquarium is quite spectacular as well. They had amazingly colored Chinese Pheasants in the avery. Anyways, I'm glad you posted some pics. Thx D  MORE! PLEASE!


They really are a fantastic zoo. The wild kingdom pavillion is pretty awesome, it use to be one of my favorites until they opened the Butterfly and insect pavillion, which rules all.  
Yes, the white gator is still there, she's acctually ours now, they brought her back after the kingdom of the night opened up and she's been here ever since. Ya, what can you do though? People are stupid. There's this pair of golden lion tamarins in the lied jungle that are MEAN. Theyre always up on the railing and people (especially kids) always crowd them, I don't how many times I've almost seen someone get bit, and one tried to jump in my moms friends stroller! We, and others, have complained and complained about these monkies, and they won't do anything about it!!!
And any time we warn parents of the kids that are getting close to them, trying to pet them they're so ignorent and just say, "shut up, their my kids, mind your own buisness!" 
I know where this is going, and its going to be the zoos fault. One day someones GOING to get bit, and then they're going to have to be eutanized. They're mean, but they're beautiful (kind of like a monkey version of an OBT, same color too    ), and they're going to get destroyed because they won't containe them!!! lying to themselves that they're "TAME" and won't hurt anyone!!
I love the zoo, and I don't mean to rant but it just irritates me!!!
Also people who don't read signs..."Oh look at they baby alligators"  any time I hear them, right after I'll say, "Oh (whomever I'm with) look at those *caimen*"

I love the aquarium :drool: :drool: :drool: although it tends to get incredibly crowded. 
I think I know what phesants you're talking about, I've got a pic of one I'll be posting later.  I love that bird, so gorgrous!!!

Don't worry there are MANY more photos to come!!!!!



zonbonzovi said:


> Good stuff, Ariel!  Love all the mantis shots.  Do you recall what they were feeding the death feigning beetle?


Thanks, glad you like it.  ya, I love mantids, they're amazing. And sorry, I don't recall, if they're still their next time I'm at the zoo I'll besure to check though.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Parrots*

This is the third time I've started this post, I have really bad luck with my laptop apparently.  Most of their parrots are in the "Garden of the senses" so unfortunately its a seasonal attractions. There are also occassionally parrots in the desert dome. 

Sulpher crested cockatoo












Hyacinth Macaw












Blue and Gold Macaw












Sun conure


















molaccan cockatoo


















Lilac crowned amazon






Scarlet Macaw


















Umbrella cockatoo






Hawk head parrot






Military Macaw


----------



## DDaake (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Pics. The pheasants I saw were always hangin out by the water under the boardwalk.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

DDaake said:


> Great Pics. The pheasants I saw were always hangin out by the water under the boardwalk.


Thanks. I always have to go looking for it, it's never in the same spot.  Also after I googled it, it is the bird I was thinkin off. They have it labled as a golden pheasant.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Other birds*

Here are pics of other types of birds around the zoo. I don't have IDs on most of them, so I'll only title the ones I'm sure of.













some kind of pretty swan






Black swan


















Chinese or golden pheasant






Penguins!






Some kind of dove and a budgie






crowned crane






Flamingo












Screech owl (He looks positively diabolical)






Peacock






Abyssinian Ground Hornbill (I really like these, I know they're not the most attractive species, but, I don't normally give animals popcorn, but the ONE TIME I did, one of these came over, I gave it a peice of popcorn, than I second one came over, I threw a piece of popcorn for it, and the first one caught it! I was like "Why you..." than he gave the popcorn the second one!! It was SOOOOOO cute  )






kookaburra


----------



## DDaake (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome. D


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

DDaake said:


> Awesome. D


Thanks.


----------



## patrick86 (Oct 14, 2009)

We do have a great zoo don't we?

Don't worry about the missing tarantulas as they get rotated quite often. You need to go the the bug house in October as the zoo is placing an emphasis on "creepy crawly" bugs to coincide with Halloween. Lots of tarantulas out there now.

Great tour of the zoo Ariel, thank you.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I love the zoo  during the warm months we go every other week usually. Our zoo pass has likely paid for itself tenfold. 

I certainly hope they're not dead though! I ADORED that _B. boehmei_, and I was heartbroken to see it gone! And I'm trying!!! It's just, with the cold, and buisyness lately I haven't gotten the chance!!! This weekend is suppose to be warmer so I'm hoping to go then! I heard about the emphasis too, my sister told me, I've been dying to go even more than usual since I heard.     

Thank you. 

I need to get some more pics in this thread, I still have a ton more catagories to post!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

Ocean life

I do love the aquarium. Unfortunatly I'm not that great at taking pics of our underwater friends, so I don't have many pics. I'll do my best on IDs, but I don't know some.

???






Mantis Shrimp






Mandarin Goby






wobbegong






an awesome starfish






Leafy seadragon












Stickly fish!!!    (oh ok, they're shrimp fish, but stickly fish sounds better )












Nautilus






Unicorn fish, blue tang, and ???






???






???






Sea turtle!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Hoofstock*

Hoofstock, yay. I know most of these ones. They're also not really my cup of tea, so I don't have many pics of them.

Tuffed deer






Okapi






Bongo






Do giraffes count as hoofstock (I don't think so...)






/Edit/ forgot this picture


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

*These guys deserve their own post...*

cause they're so freaking GOSH DARN CUTE!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

pachyderms!!

African elephants













White Rhino


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

Big Cats

Ok, I've been kind of restraining myself from this one, there are so many photos, I love cats so much!!! Here it goes, this'll be a big post!!! 

Serval






Amur leopard (one of my faves)












Lions






I'm not big on puma/mountain lions but this girl is GORGEOUS 












Snow Leopard (my favorite!!!)












Indo-chinese tiger (This girl gets her own, cause I love her to death, This is Maia, she only has three legs, but she's still an excellent mommy.













Cheetah (second favorite species)






Tigers













(I though i had more pics than that...:? )


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

Aquatic mammels and bears. I don't Have many of either so I'm posting them together. 

Sea lions













Otters













Sun bear







Polar bear


----------



## Ariel (Oct 15, 2009)

Everything else

Since I don't have many pics of any of the following, I'm going to lump 'em together 

Meerkats



















Swamp wallby







Three banded armadillo (I LOVE this guy. the way he runs around SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute  )







Tapir







Spider Monkies and koi







African painted dogs







Swift fox







And that's the last of the pictures for now.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 23, 2009)

*From my latest trip *

Went to the zoo again recently (probably the last time till the warmer months.) and here are the pics. 

Otter







Butterfly mating dance  



Some butterflies

























Mexican red knee (_B. smithi_)













Goliath bird eater (_T. blondi_)







Atlas beetle







Penguins







Giant pacific octopus







Eel







Moorish idol







shark







some awesome startfish







camoflauge fish













tasseled wobagong







Glow coral







something-or-other fish







eel







awesome shrimp







Sea dragon







Blue poison dart frog







Banded iguana







Alligator lizard







Peafowl







:drool: ... I mean burmese python (I think)







The ONLY primate I like the einstein tamarin. Okay, they're not really called that but I don't remember.  







Pretty finch







Pretty snake







Friled dragon







assorted snakes



































































White alligator


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow Ariel! I just clicked your link here for the first time and it's awesome-picture-overload in here! And you took a picture of one of my favorite animals- an armadillo! I love the way those guys waddle! Tee hee! >_< Plus getting to see them actually ALIVE is great... and since I'm in Texas, unfortunately it's not too common either. They tend to be roadkill. Poor little guys. T_T
 Anyway, back on topic... your pictures are great! It makes me want to go to a zoo... not my zoo though. Mine sucks. 


EDIT: Oh yeah, and I LOVED the moth and butterfly pictures... I HAD to include that.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

MissChelly said:


> Wow Ariel! I just clicked your link here for the first time and it's awesome-picture-overload in here! And you took a picture of one of my favorite animals- an armadillo! I love the way those guys waddle! Tee hee! >_< Plus getting to see them actually ALIVE is great... and since I'm in Texas, unfortunately it's not too common either. They tend to be roadkill. Poor little guys. T_T
> Anyway, back on topic... your pictures are great! It makes me want to go to a zoo... not my zoo though. Mine sucks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and I LOVED the moth and butterfly pictures... I HAD to include that.


Thank you, glad you like it.  and ya, that armadillo is the the cutest thing EVER. I've really got to get a vid of how he scuttles around. God, I could take him home he's so cute >w<

Thanks again.


----------



## eelnoob (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow so many nice pix and animals, thanks for sharing. Both of our zoos here don't even have that many animals.


The mountain lion look kinda thin.

Is that a albino sea turtle?


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*AFRICAN PAINTED DOGS!! They are so damn awesome!!

Great pictures! I looooove Okapis and tapirs... really neat lookin' critters.

Okay, I pretty much love everythin' you posted.. but those are my favourites LOL *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

Went today. it was cold, but i had fun 

I'm going to do this in multiple posts since I took a TON of pics.

Butterflies up first


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

Tarantulas (I love 'em)

_P. ornata_













_T. blondi_







A. versicolor


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

Other inverts

Tailless Whip Scorpion













Dragon Head Katydid













Flat Rock Scorpion







Lady bug!







Beetles



















not sure what these are













Locusts



















Centipede







Roaches







Bees


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

aquatic Life


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

Reptiles and Amphibians


----------



## Ariel (Jan 17, 2010)

Everythin' Else


----------



## ftorres (Jan 18, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Other inverts
> 
> Hello,
> great pics here are some names
> ...


----------



## Trace (Jan 28, 2010)

Close but this is a species in the Eumegalodon Genus.

"Dragon Head Katydid"







Beetles

PaCHnoda marginata  "Sun Beetle"






Smaragdesthes africana mating pair


----------



## saturniid (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh Trace, how did you get so smart?


----------



## Ariel (May 7, 2010)

Been awhile since I updated this. I've gone a few times since the last time but i'll only post up pics from my latest...


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 14, 2010)

This thread is so cool! My fiancé and I are planning a trip here this summer and I knew nothing about this particular zoo until now. I'm so stoked now! Thanks so much for taking the time to post these pics Ariel!

-ben


----------



## CAK (May 14, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> This thread is so cool! My fiancé and I are planning a trip here this summer and I knew nothing about this particular zoo until now. I'm so stoked now! Thanks so much for taking the time to post these pics Ariel!
> 
> -ben



You will like it Ben!  Me and my fam have been there a handful of times!  You might have to target it at the end of a month.  Me and a bunch of other spider geeks meet and do spider things on the last sunday of every month.  PM me for more info if you would ever be interested.

Joe - CAK


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 17, 2010)

They sure have a great butterflies !
But i don't think that they have Orang Utan, just like from my country.. Indonesia !


----------



## prankster705 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just wanted to mention - not a moorish idol, is a similar butterfly fish
The unknown pink fish = Rhinopias eschmeyeri

Nice pictures and a lovely zoo .


----------

